
Dash Dash – beautifully designed Linux man pages - twog
https://dashdash.io/
======
ksaj
This seems interesting. But it is discouraging when my first page click
returned 404:
[https://dashdash.io/5/wpa_supplicant.conf](https://dashdash.io/5/wpa_supplicant.conf)

Having said that, I like that each of the 8 man page volumes are titled, and
having a TOC for each one makes for some interesting perusal time. The layout
of the man pages themselves look great.

